# Reality Hit Home Today!



## fool for love (Sep 20, 2011)

If you have read my previous thread "My world fell out from under me!" you will have the history of my situation.

I am a planner and I need to know next steps. That is the way I function, I can't just shoot from the hip. I also have small children to think about with every decision I make. We sat down yesterday since he "is not happy" and "wants to leave", and discussed all the marital property (we don't own a home but do own a lot of things), we also discussed everything we should split financially, as well as visitation, and everything that comes with a custody agreement.

Today I outlined everything and put in on paper. I came up with the financial split. I also outlined the property split. And then the separation agreement that includes custody. I showed him that tonight and we reviewed everything together.

After that I said my piece and my concerns if he moves out of state. What I worried about regarding how the twins (8 y/o) would feel about it, what I was concerned with, etc. I even put in a clause that I would not agree to over nights unless he was in therapy (he has a depressed personality) and continued with his antidepressants. I will not budge on that! 

Well, the reality hit him, and hit hard. He drank a beer (not like him to do during the week) had a cigarette and just left.

How do I take that? :scratchhead: This is what he wants.....


----------

